# The Band!



## TheGardenMan (Oct 22, 2007)

/ Indie - www.myspace.
leave a comment let me know what you think or msg me on here  thanks for the support.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 22, 2007)

Is it wise to have your picture name and location relating to you on a grow site?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah maybe editing it would be smart....safer.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Oct 22, 2007)

listen to ghostland observatory


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 23, 2007)

Scrantonisity 2, not just plain Scrantonisity, that's who I like.


----------



## Shitmuffins (Mar 2, 2009)

Sir, I am afraid this is not you're band.


----------



## Durhamrocker90 (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought you were talking about _The Band _D:


----------

